

Did North Korea Really Attack Sony? - sinak
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2014/12/did-north-korea-really-attack-sony/383973/?single_page=true

======
ryan_j_naughton
Effectively a dup of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8792778](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8792778)
[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/12/did_north_kor...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/12/did_north_korea.html)

Schneier posted this to his blog and the same article was published by the
Atlantic.

